# Automator et selection de texte



## symbol (14 Avril 2011)

j'ai la fenetre d'un editeur de texte (textwrangler par exemple) d'ouverte, avec une liste de mot les uns aux dessus des autres

ca donne dans la fenetre 

rouge
bleu
noir
vert
jaune


 je souhaite qu'automator 

1) selectionne le premier mot
2) le copie dans le presse papier
3) efface la ligne premier mot (ce qui a pour effet de remonter d'une ligne la liste des mots)

 J'ai fait des essais avec automator et enregistré en video ce qui se  passe, mais cela ne fonctionne pas correcteme,t, vous pouvez voir par vous même, j'ai uploadé 2 petites videos a  l'adresse ci-dessous :

http://mir.cr/DHB6IJCT

 merci de votre aide.

 cordialement,


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Après que l'insertion est dans la première ligne, presse les touches   *commande* + *L* pour  sélectionner la première ligne.

Cela devrait mieux fonctionner  dans Automator.


----------



## symbol (14 Avril 2011)

MAJ :  ca semble marcher.

 Par contre ca ne fonctionne pas en tache de fond ?, je ne peux utiliser ma souris pensant cette tache, normal ?

 Maintenant, que j'ai mon mot dans le presse papier je souhaite le replacer dans un champ d'une autre application, mais comment faire ?


merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,



symbol a dit:


> Par contre ca ne fonctionne pas en tache de fond ?, je ne peux utiliser ma souris pensant cette tache, normal ?


Oui, c'est normal dans ces deux cas.

Voici la solution qui fonctionne sans ces problèmes :

Remplace ton action par l'action "*Executer un script AppleScript*"
Copie/colle ce code dans l'action.

```
on run {input}
	tell application "TextWrangler" to tell text of front text document
		copy line 1
		delete line 1
	end tell
	return input
end run
```



symbol a dit:


> Maintenant, que j'ai mon mot dans le presse papier je souhaite le replacer dans un champ d'une autre application, mais comment faire ?


Cela dépend, quelle est  l'application ?
Quel est l'endroit où coller le texte ?


----------



## symbol (14 Avril 2011)

J'ai remarqué que commande + L selectionne toute la ligne, du coup, quand elle est copiée dans le champ d'une application tiers , qui s'attends un mot de 13 caractères, celui-ci me dit que la selection est trop longue.  

 Ou alors il s'agit une fin de ligne qui pose problème.


 une solution est-elle possible ?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

symbol a dit:


> J'ai remarqué que commande + L selectionne toute la ligne, du coup, quand elle est copiée dans le champ d'une application tiers , qui s'attends un mot de 13 caractères, celui-ci me dit que la selection est trop longue.
> 
> Ou alors il s'agit une fin de ligne qui pose problème.


Je crois bien que la fin de ligne copié est le problème



symbol a dit:


> une solution est-elle possible ?


Oui, le script du message #4


----------



## symbol (14 Avril 2011)

mac_jac tu peux m'envoyer par message privé ton mail j'aimerais t'envoyer un doc stp.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

symbol a dit:


> mac_jac tu peux m'envoyer par message privé ton mail j'aimerais t'envoyer un doc stp.



Je t'ai envoyé un message privé (macgeneration)


----------

